#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  Back to school costs.

## fishlocker

So once again I have been asked to foot the bill for a few children I know. Looking at the transliteration of the request I didn't find it over the top so yea, I gladly gave it to the three of them.

Looks fair to me as I'm used to being bent over a bit more than this for back to school items. 

Fair? What do you think?

I just for the life of me figure out why little bit needs two skirts. I think he is riding on the coat tails of his two cousins. Got to love it.

----------


## fishlocker

I get the two shoes, at least that's how they come here. Normally one left and one right. But it is Asia so you never know. Chernobyl, Fukushima and all.

Just joking, they seem ok to me. Just got to keep them on the cleared path or they may only need one shoe, and that's no joke. 

The fish

----------


## fishlocker

I trust the list has not been altered too much.
The currency is Lao Kip. About 8,000 to 1.00usd. Not a bad deal I'd say and if it turns them into something I'm all for it.

----------


## fishlocker

Hell, I may need a decent book keeper if I jump ship and set up shop there one day.

By the way miss fish did the decoding on this one. Fish ain't that good, hell I can barely write Sanskrit much less these hieroglyphics.

----------


## Chittychangchang

If that's in baht you may need to lay of the moonshine or knock a zero or two  off :Smile:

----------


## fishlocker

Kip, 8,000 = 1. 

So Three kids get decent schooling for 300 usd. Our son went to ST. Rita Moraano, for a few bucks more. And I've seen the level of that education.

Just sayen.

The cool thing about Laos is if I want a Jar or bucket it is just down the road. I know beyond a doubt when I show up the economy ticks up.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Seems reasonable Fish.

Good on you for putting three kids through school,the rewards will come back via karma. 

You come across on here slightly aloof sometimes, but your heart is in the right place.

----------


## cyrille

You can't possibly know what the word 'aloof' means.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chittychangchang

You can! Tune into Cam 07, knob jockey  :Smile:

----------


## jabir

> The currency is Lao Kip. About 8,000 to 1.00usd. Not a bad deal I'd say and if it turns them into something I'm all for it.


Doing well, in my day it was 10-11k/$.

----------


## fishlocker

Hey, you can tuna piano but you can't tuna fish.

They want me to stay and play. 

I often wonder.

Someday I'll be to old to rock and roll.

And too young to die.

But I'm working on it feverishly.

----------


## fishlocker

Well, it is deep. And  the river wide.
As for me tomorrow. 
I'll swim for it.





The fish.

----------


## armstrong

> You can't possibly know what the word 'aloof' means.


I think he took a risk with it.  Unfortunately he was way off.

----------


## Begbie

Thanks for mentioning it was Lao Kip. Thought for a moment that you were being sick buffaloed.





> You can't possibly know what the word 'aloof' means.


Fish is putting aloof over the heads of these kids.

----------


## fishlocker

Hey, just so we are straight,  the last land deal was done with a handshake.  


Fish farmer?
Yea right.

Somthing like if I don't pull through you can have my head on a pole.

I said, leave the Polacks out of it, and we shook on the deal.

----------


## fishlocker

He offered me land as I did a deal years ago for farm land.
Review my old thread to see why I declined.

----------


## fishlocker

It's a nice spot just across the river from wattpoo.
Better they keep using it as farmland. 

Trust me

Fish

----------


## fishlocker

> I think he took a risk with it.  Unfortunately he was way off.


Sir, I can assure you I am not a loaf. 
A few bricks short of a deck maybe.

----------


## fishlocker

> Thanks for mentioning it was Lao Kip. Thought for a moment that you were being sick buffaloed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fish is putting aloof over the heads of these kids.


Yea, helped a few foot roofs and sutch.It will be interesting to see how this all pains out. If I live this long that is.

----------


## fishlocker

I had to think about that for a second.

----------


## fishlocker

I guess if the shoe fits.....

----------

